# Help Networking Noob DDD in routing his home connection.



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

so my room is getting renovated, including all electricals so i thought why leave the CAT6 wire dangling.

Me: imma route cables like a boss
*goes and buys stuff*








*examines*





what did i get myself into this time. 



so what i want to do is route the incoming cable from ISP which looks like this




into the wall socket for the RJ45 (female)
this to me is the confusing part. i do have a multimeter and i can figure it out on my own, but i want to do it the right way.

btw i just figured out the color coding. is it as easy as that?
or is there some witchcraft required?


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes the color coding is that easy. Probably.

Can you please resize the images?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

check the image size, i think you will reconsider. images are compressed automatically by the phone.

image sizes are 500kb, 325kb and 900kb.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> check the image size, i think you will reconsider. images are compressed automatically by the phone.
> 
> image sizes are 500kb, 325kb and 900kb.



They are still huge. I'm talking H x W.


----------



## dir_d (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like the ISP just took out the green and brown wires. You have white orange, orange, white blue and blue. Just color code to the punch down you have.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

Is the wall jack just going to run to another wall jack where you will connect to a router or something?
If so, you can wire it straight and the patch cable(s) will take care of the 3 & 6 crossover.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

no its a single basis. just finished  mounting the wall jack and drilling a hole through the window frame (4"s of teak)

mounted the wall jack.





made a hole in the teak window frame for bringin in the wire from outside





hand power all the way!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh ... then yes, it's that easy.
Just remove the RJ45 plug from the wire and punch down the wires into 1,2,3 and 6 on the jack.
Troubleshooting is easy. If it doesn't work, you did it wrong.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

awesome XD

currently the wire is routed in through another hole, and i am 30ft off the ground. so need daylight to change holes 

will do it tomorrow. i need to drill some more holes for the casing. boo for no power drill 


thanks uncle Kreij


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 29, 2012)

hey is it true they don't belive in wifi over there???


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

i has wifi at home. cousin's router  cousins connection XD the router is one room away from my room. get 100% strength in my room.
bur i rarely use it. i mostly use wifi at college.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i mostly use wifi at college.



Going for an advanced degree in hand tools?  J/K

Network wiring isn't rocket surgery. The nice thing is that if you get it wrong, nothing blows up.
When I worked for GE I had a bad day and wired about a dozen drops that connected to MRI systems wrong. They actually worked, but not well. I quietly fixed the problem when I realized what I had done and blamed it on excessive gamma radiation from a solar flare.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 29, 2012)

someone told me people in that country don't belive in wifi


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> *Going for an advanced degree in hand tools*?  J/K
> 
> Network wiring isn't rocket surgery. The nice thing is that if you get it wrong, nothing blows up.
> When I worked for GE I had a bad day and wired about a dozen drops that connected to MRI systems wrong. They actually worked, but not well. I quietly fixed the problem when I realized what I had done and blamed it on excessive gamma radiation from a solar flare.



close 

Bachelors in mechanical engineering


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> someone told me people in that country don't belive in wifi



Gopal? his state is very primitive


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> Gopal? his state is very primitive



so it depends on the states? which states are and which aren't...?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2012)

mostly the middle states are primitive and the north eastern states. elsewhere its pretty developed.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> mostly the middle states are primitive and the north eastern states. elsewhere its pretty developed.



ahh ok... wierd...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2012)

just finished decoding my ISPs color code and then crimping the jacks etc. logged in from there now


----------



## Kreij (Oct 1, 2012)

Good job, 3D. See ... it's wasn't rocket surgery.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

If you need help this should be good info. Type B is the main standard I have seen in most company's

http://www.lanshack.com/make-cat5E.aspx


----------



## Steevo (Oct 1, 2012)

I want fiber optic. 

I am seriously thinking about some new switches with fiber uplink ports, I'm sure I can figure out something to do with the bandwidth.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2012)

i forgot to put up pics here :- 











took the help of a hammer drill this time. concrete beams arent easy to drill into 

Schiender Electric bought over D-Link :O
it was written on the plastic these were packed in!


----------

